# re; dx's coding



## Ms.M (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

does anyone know how to code "old granulomatous disease" 


Thank you,


----------



## mbarber (Apr 12, 2010)

*dx*

686.1


----------



## cosita (May 1, 2010)

I normally see that on chest x-rays and use 515.


----------



## Ms.M (May 3, 2010)

I would agree with the 515. Because under "granulomatous" under lungs, that's the icd code it give me. Thank you very much. I just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## jjhamer1 (May 7, 2010)

*old granulomatous disease*

Constantly I code EGD procedures, and many times are findings of  granulomatous lesions.
When you are looking for "old" 686.1 is not the code for "old". History of: is what you want to look under V10.8*  - History of malignant neoplasm. Always look under either History, Status, or Late Effects for a code other than current.


----------



## lisigirl (May 7, 2010)

If patient has a granuloma of lung, I code 515 as well.

FYI, granulomas are not necessarily malignant so I would be careful about coding history of cancer on a patient.

Lisi, CPC


----------



## KTS23 (Oct 8, 2010)

What about 288.1 for "Old granulomatous disease of the lung".  I would code 515 if it states that there is granuloma of the lung, but when it states, "Old granulomatous disease of the lung", would it be appropriate to use 288.1 because this is the code you find when you look under disease, granulomatous.


----------

